# Aprilla Muscle Bike



## dland (Jun 5, 2008)

Just bought a cool Aprilla bike at a garage sale.  It looks to be of 60s or 70s era vintage and has a banana seat and chopper handlebars (looks like a Sting Ray).  I've looked around on the net but have not found much info on this bike.  There is lots of info on Aprilla/Aprilia motorcycles but nothin' on bicycles.

I'm new to the muscle bike scene so pardon any mis-statements.

Any info would be great - Thanks!


----------



## Capt.Rick (Aug 11, 2008)

Can you post a photo?


----------

